

Creating a backdoor in network card firmware - there
http://esec-lab.sogeti.com/dotclear/index.php?post/2010/11/21/Presentation-at-Hack.lu-:-Reversing-the-Broacom-NetExtreme-s-firmware

======
jaen
Awesome. How about using the gathered knowledge to write free firmware for the
network card?

